# Can your SO's face be arousing to you?



## Angeline (Aug 25, 2016)

My husband and I were talking yesterday about what turns us on about the other. It was a fun conversation: ) 
He named 3 top things about me that arouse him:
My face, tits and ass. 
The second two seemed normal, but the first was surprising. My face!? 
I am not stunningly beautiful or anything, (nor am I particularly unattractive.) 
So, it kind of caught me off-guard. 
Of course I appreciate him feeling that way, but I wondered if that was a common thing among men.
Are you guys turned on by your wives' or girlfriends' faces too!?
If so, why?


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

Her Brain! Eyes! And, the most perfect ass god ever bestowed on a woman.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Absolutely her face arouses me. Her eyes when I look into them as we kiss, her nose as it slides across mine as we adjust our heads to kiss from another angle, her lips and tongue are so sensual. Then to put it all together when we are making love and I get to look down or up to see her facial expressions as she cums or when I cum is magic. Of course the rest of her turns me on as well. She is tall at 6' (but I am much taller), she has a thin physique, with smaller but very pert tits and extremely responsive perky nipples. A beautiful ass as well. And to top it all off she is smart as hell! And I guess I need to add she is extremely low maintenance - no more waiting for hours to go breakfast that becomes lunch. Five minutes after we get out of bed, we are out the door and she looks as great as ever.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

My girlfriend is the most beautiful woman I have ever seen.I thought that the first time I ever laid eyes on her and I still do.


----------



## David Darling (Oct 22, 2016)

Sometimes if we're at a function I catch sight of this radiant woman on the other side of the room ... and realize it's my wife of 20 years!


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Ynot said:


> Absolutely her face arouses me. Her eyes when I look into them as we kiss, her nose as it slides across mine as we adjust our heads to kiss from another angle, her lips and tongue are so sensual. Then to put it all together when we are making love and I get to look down or up to see her facial expressions as she cums or when I cum is magic. Of course the rest of her turns me on as well. She is tall at 6' (but I am much taller), she has a thin physique, with smaller but very pert tits and extremely responsive perky nipples. A beautiful ass as well. And to top it all off she is smart as hell! And I guess I need to add she is extremely low maintenance - no more waiting for hours to go breakfast that becomes lunch. Five minutes after we get out of bed, we are out the door and she looks as great as ever.


Wow........I need a cigarette..................And I don't even smoke..........


----------



## Cormano (Aug 22, 2017)

Absolutely, I think a lot of people notice a face and their expressions first.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Of course.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

I’m a sucker for my significant other’s pretty face, especially when she plays hard to get. 

Ps - maybe arroused isn’t the word I’d use though.


----------



## 482 (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes. Because she is beautiful. Because of the way she looks at me. Because of the way we communicate without words.


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

Faces are arousing. I can get mesmerized by her eyes. Her hair, her lips, her eyes, all are arousing. Smirks, smiles, seductive looks, etc are arousing.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

In the order of what turns me on the most:

1) Eyes
2) Face
3) Legs

Sometimes the eyes is what it takes to push me over the edge.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Oh hell yes, my RSXW’s face is just as every bit as provocative to my eyes today, as they were I n those old predivorce FB shots that I discovered of her with her lardass BF, both in a FB’s “Nawlins” selfie photo, as well as a group shot selfie with some mutual friends while doing a little “bumper car bopping” over at a friends house “down” in the Hill Country!

Those photos are so damned special to me that I keep a copy of them posted on my iPhone so that if I ever see her again, I can pull it up and tell her that Lil’ Lord Lardass says “Hi!”*


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Absolutely!

Her eyes are smoldering with passion - intense and fiery!
Her lips are full and pouty - extremely arousing!
Her expressions (smile, grimace - everything) are extremely alluring.

And that is without going into her body - curvy and feminine!

So yes!

This is why she can always keep me engaged even when she is being a royal pain in the a$$ !


----------



## Clark G (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, - it's the eyes and little things that may not be perfect but are hers. It's the looks I get that nobody else gets (both good and bad)!! Face is always to me the thing that sets them apart. Many women have nice tits and asses but are not attractive to look at (at least to me).


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Absolutely the face. I'm turned on by eyes especially. 

The best face is a woman's sex face.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

it depends on where her face is and what it is doing


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Face, figure, personality - not necessarily in that order, but all have to be present within particular ranges for me to have initial and lasting attraction. Personality can be difficult to describe, but includes attitude, ethics, affect, intelligence, beliefs, passions, etc. As mentioned in another thread, start with and INFJ and go from there ....


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes the face, many of the women I find magnetically attractive have a similar face to my W, sometimes I can't even talk with those women.

This is in contrast to women who by some societal standards are more attractive by , big breasted blonds, for whom I have no more than normal attraction.

Tamat


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't care how bangin your body is, an ugly face is a huge turn off and I wouldn't date a woman like that. You could be a perfect 10 body, but if you have a 4 face, that drops you to at best a 5. A 1,2,3 face is a zero in my book. I don't care how the rest of you looks. 

When I wake up next to you in the morning and roll over, the first thing I see is your face. If its busted and disgusting, I couldn't handle it. Also the body is the first thing to go as you age. A beautiful face remains. 

Conversely if you have a 10 face and a 4 body, youre probably at least a 7 in my book. As many men have pointed out, a lot of it is in the eyes. 

Every men can tell you they have seen this one where a girl is wearing those big sunglasses and she looks hot. Then she takes them off and all the sudden she isn't hot anymore. Those sun glasses hide a lot of flaws. 

Can any man here tell me they aren't incredibly turned on by the "I want you" look. That playful little thing when a girl drops her chin a little and looks up at you with that "come get me" look in her eyes with that little sort of half smile they do. Uhhh, its ova! Only works if you have a pretty face. A busted faced woman doing that is just creepy. 

So yeah, pretty face. Especially the eyes and her smile. If she can make me laugh on top of that, I'm done. After that, I'm not too concerned with her body for the most part.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

i don't get all this stuff about pretty faces

i dated a woman who had the most beautiful pair of pink eyes i'd ever seen.

i couldn't take my eyes off of them


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Oh yeah, nothing like her beautiful face to get me going. 

Other than that, it's pretty random. One day, it may be the way her jeans hug her ups. Another time, it may be when she gets a mischievous twinkle in eye. If she does her hair in a way that perfectly frames her face, than can be utterly captivating. During periods of walking around bottomless, a nicely groomed pubic mound (trimmed, not bald) gets my attention. 

The one thing that is a pretty good guarantee that may be unusual is bare shoulders as seen from the rear. When I see exposed shoulders from the rear, I really want to go up and put my big strong hands on them, caress them while seductively kissing her neck, and then let my hands roam from there.


----------

